# Mizzou/Arky and UGA fans Game thread



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Here we go.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Mizzou 3 and out on first series.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up bama. I forgot about an early game.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Go Hawgs


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Arky into Mizzou territory.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2014)

TD Arky.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Pig sueie!!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 28, 2014)

Hogs kept the ball half of the first quarter!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 28, 2014)

52 yards


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2014)

He made it.
7-3


----------



## tcward (Nov 28, 2014)

14-3 Hogs!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 28, 2014)

either Mizzou is not playing very well, they are not as good as they think, or Arkansas is playing like they should.....personally, I do not think Mizzou is that good.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 28, 2014)

That was a bad call on the fumble. Refs are helping Mizzou out


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Sorry, ate a big ol plate of leftovers from yesterday and passed out in the recliner.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Blocked FG by Arky and the razorbacks are looking good on their drive.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Mizzou stops them on 4th down.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 28, 2014)

Hogs not going to score again.  Come on Hog D


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2014)

Mizzou is going to win this game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Mizzou is going to win this game.



Could be. Not much you can do with a perfectly executed 2 point conversion.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 28, 2014)

Go mizzou


----------



## Horns (Nov 28, 2014)

Arky qb stinks


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Horns said:


> Arky qb stinks



He was injured last week and it looks like he still is. Time for his younger brother to take over. 2-10 passing in the 2nd half ain't gonna get it done.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2014)

Turn out the lights, the party's over.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 28, 2014)

Not looking good


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2014)

They say that all good things must end.

SECCG is going to be boring. Bama will stomp them.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2014)

dang. starting to look like the totinos pizza roll bowl for the dawgs.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 28, 2014)

Touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 28, 2014)

This what happens when you lose to 2 teams you shouldn't have and have to hope someone loses, UGA.  Mizzou does not stand a chance against Bama.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 28, 2014)

That's a fumble


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow....another butchered replay call by the refs. For sure a fumble, but he landed right on it and recovered it.


----------



## fredw (Nov 28, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> dang. starting to look like the totinos pizza roll bowl for the dawgs.


Well, we earned it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2014)

That should do it.


----------



## srb (Nov 28, 2014)

That's it...


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 28, 2014)

The Big-12 wins the SEC East............... Again!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 28, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> The Big-12 wins the SEC East............... Again!



34-0 at their place.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 28, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> The Big-12 wins the SEC East............... Again!



You live on an island by yourself!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 28, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> Wow....another butchered replay call by the refs. For sure a fumble, but he landed right on it and recovered it.



That's what I saw.  it looked like he recovered it, then the whistle blew and the Mizzou player pulled it out as the Arkansas player relaxed.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 28, 2014)

Remember when people used to talk about how good SEC Defenses were!      The Big-12 Offenses killed that myth!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 28, 2014)

No woofs at the dome...  

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 28, 2014)

At least Uga is OUT! Yes!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 28, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Remember when people used to talk about how good SEC Defenses were!      The Big-12 Offenses killed that myth!



As in plural?  You have no idea what you are talking about. They put up 0 on us. Great offense. Haha.


----------



## srb (Nov 28, 2014)

Let's wind it up ,Somebody  from the west will go all the way.....


----------



## huntersluck (Nov 28, 2014)

Mizzou east champs again.  I'm not a fan of mizzou but I am today cuz the pups got shut out of the championship game. Well done tigers


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 28, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Remember when people used to talk about how good SEC Defenses were!      The Big-12 Offenses killed that myth!



Who beat mizzu this yr.
As some think a weak east team


----------



## nickel back (Nov 28, 2014)

Lol.....BAMA would rather play mizzu anyways


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 28, 2014)

Good grief SEC east..... Y'all need to man up.   Mizzou??? The newest east member from the crap big 12 wins for the second year in a row.  Pitiful


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 28, 2014)

nickel back said:


> Lol.....BAMA would rather play mizzu anyways



Whatever makes you feel better


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 28, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Remember when people used to talk about how good SEC Defenses were!      The Big-12 Offenses killed that myth!



Dude.... Pile it on them east teams.  They deserve it after letting Mizzou win 2 in a row


----------



## fullstrut (Nov 28, 2014)

And that's all folks! Maybe next year. Maybe my Dawgs can beat GT.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2014)

nickel back said:


> Lol.....BAMA would rather play mizzu anyways



got that right.    but i was hoping the dawgs could back in again.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 28, 2014)

DAWG1419 said:


> Who beat mizzu this yr.
> As some think a weak east team



Congratulations.  You beat the team that lost to the WORST team in the Big-10.  You should be PROUD!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2014)

JJ, you watching this ASU/Arizona game?
Rich Rod is holding a clinic on how to lose a game when you have/had a big lead.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 28, 2014)

I guess we will have to wait until Athens next year to get our revenge on the tide. Oh well. The sec championship game will be garbage and more than likely two sec west teams will make the playoff.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> JJ, you watching this ASU/Arizona game?
> Rich Rod is holding a clinic on how to lose a game when you have/had a big lead.



Except they aren't going to lose.  Didn't Arky have the lead at halftime?  Sounds like that would be a better clinic to learn how to lose a game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Except they aren't going to lose.  Didn't Arky have the lead at halftime?  Sounds like that would be a better clinic to learn how to lose a game.



At the time i posted that, AZ had gone ultra-conservative on offense and had 3-4 straight 3 and outs whle ASU scored twice.
Kudos to the AZ defense bailing them out at the end. Good luck with Oregon.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 28, 2014)

Pitiful sec east.  Had to say it again.  My gosh


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 28, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Pitiful sec east.  Had to say it again.  My gosh



And the West is supposedly the best division in college football? They only have two decent teams. The rest are mediocre at best.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 28, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> And the West is supposedly dominant? They only have two good teams. The rest are mediocre at best.



I'm talking about the long time standing east teams letting a crap big 12 team win 2 in a row. That  just sucks.   At least a&am ain't sniffed atlanta yet.  

Man up east


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 28, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I'm talking about the long time standing east teams letting a crap big 12 team win 2 in a row. That  just sucks.   At least a&am ain't sniffed atlanta yet.
> 
> Man up east



Ah ok. We are on the same page then.
The east is definitely way down lately.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 28, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Ah ok. We are on the same page then.
> The east is definitely way down lately.



Please end it next year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> You live on an island by yourself!!!



and are an idjit


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 28, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I'm talking about the long time standing east teams letting a crap big 12 team win 2 in a row. That  just sucks.   At least a&am ain't sniffed atlanta yet.
> 
> Man up east



They beat us last year when our whole team was hurt and we stomped them this year at their place. They didn't play anybody good in the West either year. 

I am still not happy that I will have to go to the game next weekend to see Bama roll on this sorry Missouri team.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 28, 2014)

what a choke, was keeping up on gamecast. so many fumbles and strips. as much as I dislike mizzou for being a fake sec team they deserved the win. poor arky, you guys were rolling in the first half, how about a Heimlich?


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 28, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Remember when people used to talk about how good SEC Defenses were!      The Big-12 Offenses killed that myth!



I sure remember the Oregon offense learning a lesson on the biggest stage at the biggest moment.  Congrats to mizzou, earned it, but any fan who understands a little bit about football would know that the mizzou defense has far outplayed the offense for quite some time.  21-14 is not exactly an offensive clinic.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 29, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> what a choke, was keeping up on gamecast. so many fumbles and strips. as much as I dislike mizzou for being a fake sec team they deserved the win. poor arky, *you guys were rolling in the first half,* how about a Heimlich?



Rolling?I watched the whole game and never did see Arkansas so called "roll"!!!The QB couldn't hit the broad side of a barn and also when the offense keeps committing procedure penalties over and over again,they got problems.
But yea according to you they would beat the Dawgs!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 29, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> and are an idjit



He drinks that messed up Kool-Aid.Dont he?


----------

